
Pie charts did nothing to deserve how you’re treating them - makmanalp
https://medium.com/@makmanalp/pie-charts-did-nothing-to-deserve-what-youre-doing-to-them-ca803997eb08
======
gus_massa
Pie charts are not so bad, but 3D pie chart are absolutely horrific. The 3D
version is very misleading because it increase the size of the lower segments
a lot.

Most 3D graph are bad anyway. They may look nice and make the presentation
more flashy, but they are very bad to present the information.

~~~
makmanalp
"Exploded" pie charts that have a small segment separated from the rest are
also terrible in the same way!

------
maxerickson
Gloriously, the article reaches for a simple table when it wants to actually
show the numbers.

For the amount of data shown in the pie charts, a table is the way to go. No
need to obscure the numbers with a graphic.

